# 2011 NEC article 680.10



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll send a guy, what time do you start?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

If it was sand i could do it myself. I had to chip at each section of soil with a large crow bar and my trenching shovel. 10 - 40lb rocks every foot


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> If it was sand i could do it myself.


You sure about that old man?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> You sure about that old man?


im only 27 and its been a while since i had to dig in soil like this :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

I think if its under 5 feet i will just man up and dig it. Its not that much. I dont feel like arguing code with this guy


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> im only 27 and its been a while since i had to dig in soil like this :laughing:


At the very least we still have work Chris.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> The way I interpret NEC article 680.10 is no wiring shall be installed within 5 feet of the inside wall of the pool unless the wiring is for the pool equipment.
> 
> I believe that article says it is ok to run PVC conduit 3 - 4 feet from the side of the pool as long as it is for the pool equipment. The conduit also includes a 15 amp circuit for the receptacle required by 680.22 A3
> 
> My only issue is, I dug a trench today the pipe is not installed yet, I dont remember how far it is off the side of the pool but i will measure tomorrow. I really do not want to dig more even though its only about 10 feet if I have to change it. ITs going to be seriously hot tomorrow, i already had heat exhaustion today and the soil is very rocky. The inspector in this town is notoriously a tough one. the total trench length is about 125' and a ditch witch cant be used because there is sprinklers and I do not want to destroy the lawn. All the dirt is on a tarp and it will look very good when I am all done


I will have to call you on that. There is no way that you dug a trench today and don't remember where you dug it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I will have to call you on that. There is no way that you dug a trench today and don't remember where you dug it.


I dont remember how far it is off of the pool. I did not measure it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

If i had to guess it is 4 feet. Like i said i did not measure just dug.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> You sure about that old man?


You have no clue what digging is like up in this area.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Once I had to set a temporary pole during a drought. I had to get a generator and hammer drill the first 6" before I could even get the post hole digger to break the soil. It took the builder, a good friend, and I about 1 hour to dig this post hole. Next time I am calling Chris.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I'll send a guy, what time do you start?


Hey my friends Manuel Labor and Jose I. Candiego


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Hey my friends Manuel Labor and Jose I. Candiego


 :lol:


----------

